# What oil after a complete stock rebuild?



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

It's my first complete rebuild. It's a 2.0 ABA.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

Shell Rotella Syn 5W40 if you can get it in your area.


----------

